

Hard Truths: Law Enforcement and Race - wrongc0ntinent
http://www.fbi.gov/news/speeches/hard-truths-law-enforcement-and-race

======
CoreSet
"For instance, data shows that the percentage of young men not working or not
enrolled in school is nearly twice as high for blacks as it is for whites.
This initiative, and others like it, is about doing the hard work to develop
violence-resistant and drug-resistant kids, especially in communities of
color, so they never become part of that officer’s life experience"

It's hard to read this any other way then "The criminality of African
Americans means police excesses are understandable. What's a police officer to
do, when he sees it's always black people committing crimes?"

